# Our Other Fur Babies



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Cute kitties, Amy. Here is a post about my cat, Fuzz, you may enjoy reading:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/8063-my-three-legged-cat.html


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww--so cute! 

How are they taking the pup?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love yr long-hair cats.The white one is gorgeous.L


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

njb said:


> Aww--so cute!
> 
> How are they taking the pup?


They all have play time with Katie for about 5-10 mins at a time 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

golden&hovamom said:


> I love yr long-hair cats.The white one is gorgeous.L


Thank you very much


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

They are all so beautiful. Lucky would just LOVE to come to your house to play.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are some very pretty cats! This is my kitty, Joe. He is 7 years old.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Those are some very pretty cats! This is my kitty, Joe. He is 7 years old.


Thank you and what a pretty kitty you have.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

This is my kitty..He is a sweetie...


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

They are all so Cute. I agree with that Iams Commercial that cats are like Potato Chips, Ya Can't have Just One!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I love the cats. Nothing like a housefull of cats to make a loving home.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What beautiful cats everyone has! I just have one. I would have more, but hubby is allergic. He does okay with one, but is a little more stressed with two. We lost two cats in the last two years and I always loved having two. After I lost my little Jazzie boy I just gave up. One will have to do!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

We have three cats and I would love more...I'd be single again, though, as hubby says 3 is enough!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Well no more we are done getting pets...4 cats is enough and a 4 month old puppy...Keeps me busy lol.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Your cats are just beautiful and look so happy laying there for their picture to be taken.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's Trixie, our almost 13 yr. old diabetic cat. She now goes on all trips with us-even the 20 hr trip to Florida. She travels as well as the dogs!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Katiesmommy said:


> Smokey. She is 8 years old
> 
> 
> Midnight. She is 8 years old
> ...


Your cats are beautiful. My daughter would be in heaven at your house, she's a cat lover. We have two.


----------

